
Top Visual Studio Code Extensions for Node.js - reverentgeek
https://developer.okta.com/blog/2019/05/08/top-vs-code-extensions-for-nodejs-developers
======
reverentgeek
Hey! I wrote this because I've given lots of introductory talks on Node.js and
written a lot of tutorials, and one of the most frequent things I'm asked is
the tools I use. If you use VS Code, what are your favorite extensions? If you
don't use VS Code, what are your favorite tools for writing Node.js apps?

